# Flyrod, and reel question?



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

A buddy of mine is selling his rod, reel and rod/reel carrying case for 
$85. It's a White river medium Classic reel, Hobbs creek H 886, 8' 6" 
6# rod, and a Remington Rod/reel carry case. It has never been fished, 
and looks new. He got it for a Christmas present in 2003, but just never got into flyfishing. I just started this spring, and I'm hooked. Looking at Basspro,
it looks like it would cost around $200 to buy there.
My question is, is the White river line worth getting at a bargain price?. I 
don't know the sport well enough to make a good decision, and I can't really
find any talk of people using white river. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## dsalvi (Apr 27, 2005)

The White River Classic line of BP fly reels are great. I own 3 of them and have never had a problem. The Hobbs creek rod is a great starter rod and from what you described you have a great set up for just about fish under 10 lbs.

Get out and use 'em.


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

Cuwoohio, 

The outfit that you describe would be a good outfit to learn on and develop your technique, especially for the money! You probably will find that a couple of years down the road if ou get real serious you may want to upgrade, and this outfit will still serve as a great backup. 

I see you are in Dover. If you haven't been yet I would encourage you to come to a Clear Fork Trout Unlimited meeting in Wooster. The next meeting (August 8 at 7:00 pm) I will be giving a presentation on Fly Fishing New Zealand. 

http://www.cfrtu.org/default.asp?LOC=MEETINGS


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I just "upgraded" my outfit last year and got an Orvis low end rod (don't know the name off the top of my head) and a Hobbs Creek reel...cost me somewhere under $200 at BPS. I was moving up from a Walmart special from 10 years ago 

The difference was pretty substatial for me. It was much easier to use. I am not a die hard fly fisherman, so this combo is probably all I need. I would think a $200 combo for $85 dollars would be a good deal for the situation you are in. As HillShepard said, you might upgrade later when you get really serious, but for now I would jump on it.


Creekwalker


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

HillShepard
Did you give this presentation at the Stark County Wilderness center? My buddy and I wanted to get there but were working or had last minute plans, maybe if time and schedule allows, I will be at the meeting at Wooster!

Cuwoohio
I am also new to this sport and live in New Phila, If you want to get out and beat the water with me and another buddy from Canton, usually just me, send me a PM. I spent the morning at Dover park today working on my casting.


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

photoman213, 

No, I haven't given a presentation at the Wilderness Center. It was probably Don Waltman on his trip to Patagonia.


----------



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, I jumped on it. Seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for all the advice.

HillShepard, I'd like to attend the meeting, but I work the midnight shift, and
I'm afraid I wouldn't get back in time. I've checked out their site, and will try to attend in the future.

Photoman, I'll get in touch sometime after a little practice. It was a great idea to use the Dover park. I didn't think of that. Also, I checked some of your photos, and they look great. I'm particularly impressed with the bird and fawn close ups. I've always liked watching the shorebirds, and have a digital, but no lens magnification. It's a nice little hike up the Hatteras light house, isn't it?

Creekwater. and dsalvi, thanks for your input. As I said, I haven't heard much about the BPS line of flyfishing equiptment, but I guessed with their reputation, that it would be a good starter set.

I haven't put a line in the water, but I've been tying flies, and that's what got me interested. I tied some jigs, and poppers to use with my regular stuff, but went on to a variety of "bugs, and hoppers". Just reading about the Fly fishing "philosophy" got me hooked. I don't fish to catch the most fish. I fish because I enjoy the experience. I've had a fishing boat, with a 25 hp, but I sold it a few years ago, and bought a canoe. Paddling down any river lets you see wildlife that would be long gone with a motor running. Birds and critters are frightened away. I think the same would go for fly fishing. You become part of the environment, instead of an intruder. You have to learn to think like the fish instead of covering thousands of yards of shoreline until you find one. I don't know if I would completly give up my spinning gear, but just have another approach that forces you to learn and have patience. Has to be the ultimate in relaxation, and the spa is the whole natural world.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

My White River 5 wt has been fine; great for all bass and river fishing for trout. I do not like the reel seat; mine does not have an inset that accepts the reel at the base, it simply pushes up against the base of the reel.

I think if you're going to go after panfish and trout on smaller water, a 2 wt would be ideal.

Also, the next time I need a new rod, I'll probably wait for one of the fly fishing shows to hit the area. There's usually a casting area cordoned off, and the manufacturers will let you try out their products. I really like the idea of test driving a fly rod before I drop the coin on it.

Seems to me, every time I pick up my fly rod, even if I'm just going to the pond a block away, I'm taking a vacation.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

You want a real good trout rod I'd check out Cabelas 3 forks combos many of my friend and me have them I have a 3 wt one that is 7.5 ft . Have caught many trout bluegills and bass both small and large on it and for under 100 bucks you can't beat it. They come with like a 1 or 2 yr warranty. Later Matt I have the prestiege reel with mine and it's a great reel for the money.


----------

